
Show HN: Eggshell – a script library for you Mac menu bar - hackathonguy
http://yoavanaki.github.io/eggshell.html
======
bradknowles
A graphic image and a download link, and that’s all we get?

Nope.

~~~
52-6F-62
It's cute, Brad. That's all you need to know.

In all seriousness, yes: there's suspiciously little information here. I like
trying out handy, low-memory-rent tools, but I'm not filled with confidence in
this instance.

If you're not charging or patenting the code, why not open source?

~~~
wingerlang
> If you're not charging or patenting the code, why not open source?

Code might be working perfectly but if it is ugly as heck you might not want
to show it off (for personal reasons, or not).

You might be using code from other, paid applications (example:
faviconographer.com).

Maintenance(?), if you open source it people might want to e.g. create lots of
issues or such. Mental tax but might only apply to larger popular projects.

Startup costs, maybe related to the code quality. I don't like throwing code
out there. I like to make some form of documentation, clean the code, add some
examples and neat readme.md's and so on. And this takes time and effort.

~~~
52-6F-62
Yeah, not bad points. Especially licensing questions. I was asking, after all:
why.

Personally, though, I'd be happy if I could convince people to take time to
view my half-finished code and offer suggestions, support, or improvement. I
run too many half-baked public repos as is because I usually get carted off
to, or distracted by, other projects.

I guess the maintenance thing depends on your personality, and the state of
your project. If it's under development, you don't have to worry about
everybody so much. If you're trying to run a release, sure. Even then you can
ignore everybody and just tell them you'll do as much and that it's only there
for auditing.

But if you're trying to convince people to download your native, unreviewed
application? My questions were very directed, and not general, so my intention
wasn't to sound so sweeping as that.

------
hackathonguy
Hey friends,

Eggshell is an easy way to store scripts you execute often in a neat library
in your Mac's menu bar. I realize it's very niche - most devs have better
solutions - but I wanted to dip my toes in Swift development and this was the
tool I needed at the time. Would be very happy if anyone else found this
useful!

~~~
rhardih
Nice idea, but you should probably add links to a github project on the
presentation page.

I doubt you'll get anyone to just download and run an app, without at least
taking a glance at the source first.

------
NickBusey
A screenshot would be nice.

------
tobylane
I see a BSD licence but no code. Can you share it?

------
waheeb
More info and screenshots would be nice.

